# Clausing Colchester 13" x 36" Toolroom Lathe - $2250 (SF Bay Area)



## Nogoingback (Jan 16, 2020)

Clausing Colchester 13" x 36" Toolroom Lathe
					

Country/Region of Manufacture: United Kingdom Made at Original Colchester Plant in England Excellent running condition Geared Drive Headstock (Gears are Shaved, Hardened, & Honed See Picture #...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## middle.road (Jan 16, 2020)

Sweet.


----------



## C-Bag (Jan 16, 2020)

Somehow that one has been on CL for a couple of months. Must resist........

The one that was even harder was a Emco V13 in perfect condition for $2500 w/cab and tooling. That one was KILLIN' me! Thankfully it only lasted about 5days and is gone.


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 16, 2020)

Ditto on the V13.  Bang my head til it's gone. That Clausing looks beat, it's been up for a while.  Bearings could be on the way out, in which case it's a pig in a poke


----------



## C-Bag (Jan 16, 2020)

Besides the price the V13 was really tough because it was in Fresno which is way easier to get in and out of than the BA or LA. Just had to keep tellin/reminding myself "you don't have the room" but V13 never come up and that seemed a really reasonable price compared to the other smaller Emco's I've seen.


----------

